# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Prik-pil

## cindy777

hallo ik gebruik al en tijdje prik pil voor heel onregelmatige menstruatie
had in een maand bijna 3 weken maar nu sinds anderhalfe maand heb ik het weer onregelmatiche bloed verlies heb heb bij gehouden heb van de anderhalve maand iets meer als 2 en en halve week niet gehad en heb ook en heel zeurderige pijn in onderbuik en als ik en dag of twee niet heb dan heb ik bruine afscheiding :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

wat ik van de prikpil weet, is dat je wel een half jaar onregelmatig kan vloeien, tot uiteindelijk het bloedverlies helemaal wegblijft.

ter info....hoorde van een gyn. dat EN roken EN de prikpil erg gevaarlijk is....

----------

